# Canon S1IS Camera.



## Longfellow (Jan 16, 2009)

I received my camera back from Canon today all fixed and working great. All at no charge. What a great company.


----------



## Lenny (Feb 14, 2009)

That's good to hear. 
I love my Canon SD850 IS.


----------

